# LOST Kitten - SMALL, FEMALE, EDINBURGH.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

"Lost Kitten - Small Black Female Kitten missing from Musselburgh area, Edinburgh. She's about 4 months old, jet black with amber eyes and answers to the name of Mia. She was at 5.30pm on Friday evening (30th Oct). Reward given for safe return".

Please PM if you've seen a cat similar to this one.

Thanks!!*PLEASE BE VIGIL*


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Karen, hopefully the owners will find her.

Kelly x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Kelly27 said:


> Thanks Karen, hopefully the owners will find her.
> 
> Kelly x


I hope so - my fingers are crossed..


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Musselburgh's a huge area can you narrow it down a wee bit please, I'm there at least once a week sometimes more ( some good shops there ), | also know people who live there.

Terri.


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

Will try and get a more closer area & will pm u


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

*Still missing*


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cats are not so easy to find since they are more fast than dogs when it comes in running.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Seems as though, she is still missing ....


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Seems as though, she is still missing ....


 :crying::crying::crying:

Not good anymore. :nonod:


----------

